# Travis Kalanick wants his job back



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

https://www.recode.net/2017/7/30/16...-travis-kalanick-meg-whitman-steve-jobs-board

To summarize the article above in one sentence: After Meg Whitman said no to Uber CEO job, they are down only to male candidates and Travis said to several people that he is new Steve Jobs who as you know was fired in the 90's and returned to lead Apple back to success.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

7Miles said:


> https://www.recode.net/2017/7/30/16...-travis-kalanick-meg-whitman-steve-jobs-board
> 
> To summarize the article above in one sentence: After Meg Whitman said no to Uber CEO job, they are down only to male candidates and Travis said to several people that he is new Steve Jobs who as you know was fired in the 90's and returned to lead Apple back to success.


BRING BACK OUR FEARLESS LEADER !

Make uber GREAT AGAIN !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol this guy just won't go away, all my Lyft riders say they hate him, all my Uber riders say they hate him and he just won't go away for the sake of the company


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The board had their chance.
Nothing.

How long should nothing happen ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the difference between him and Steve Jobs is astronomical....Steve Jobs isn't the biggest dbag in recorded history


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the difference between him and Steve Jobs is astronomical....Steve Jobs isn't the biggest dbag in recorded history


Not anymore.

When he was alive maybe.

Steve Jobs put Apple above EXXON. As number 1 company.

Great Leaders cant take time to always be nice.

Travis has right energy level for the job.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> When he was alive maybe.
> 
> ...


I'm speaking of Steve Jobs in the present 'cause I'm talking about his legacy that lives on.

They are complete opposites. Steve Jobs was an incredible leader. Travis only cares about himself.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If you study Steve Jobs
Travis is a lot nicer guy.

Steve would have probably put a hit on that youtube driver.
He sure wouldnt have had a job.
Apple employees were TERRIFIED of being in elevator with Steve Jobs !

He would question them to see what they knew. If they didnt satisfy him with their knowlege, they were jobless at end of elevator ride.



uberdriverfornow said:


> I'm speaking of Steve Jobs in the present 'cause I'm talking about his legacy that lives on.
> 
> They are complete opposites. Steve Jobs was an incredible leader. Travis only cares about himself.


You dont know the Real Steve Jobs.

Travis is nice compared to Steve.

Both men extremely Driven.

Travis is a Creator.
The Sinoatriel Node to the Uber Heartbeat.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Even if we concede he could be an asshole, atleast he put his company first.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Travis is the P.T. BARNUM of Rideshare.
Creator
Promotor
The Force

No one can bring it all together like he can.

Someone from a " normal" business CANT run uber.
Uber is NOT a normal business.
Key to its success.

The textbooks to train an Uber C.E.O.
have not been written yet.

Any " other" C.E.O. would have to " "unlearn" much of what worked for standard business.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If you study Steve Jobs
> Travis is a lot nicer guy.
> 
> Steve would have probably put a hit on that youtube driver.
> ...


People lost their lives over Kalanicks decisions. Travis is not the nicer guy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

My only beef with uber or Travis is rate cuts.
It was a business strategy.
One i did not enjoy

Well ratings suck.
And i dont like drivers being deactivated on heresay without pay for investigation.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Travis is the P.T. BARNUM of Rideshare.
> Creator
> Promotor
> The Force
> ...


No they only have to unlearn three things..

1. The law... throw that in the trash
2. Morals- those need to be gone
3. Any thought that the drivers are actual human beings

Get rid of those 3 and you can run uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rewriting the rules.

Perhaps it was time


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Hahahaha he thinks he's Steve Jobs. Good joke. No, he's the next Charles Ponzi.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

180 Days of Change - Summary & Gazing into my own magical crystal ball:

Days 1 - 179, many well-publicized, cosmetic changes with little substance and no significant cost to Uber
Day 180 - TK brought back as CEO, vowing to "Make Uber Great Again".

Day 181 - TK unilaterally renounces everything announced during the 180 Days of Change.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You DO SEE THE SYMBOLISM
OF THE "180 days of change campaign"?
180° of change . . .

360° is a circle back.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Travis likening himself to Jobs is a riot, Jobs was never a scammer and a ****** bag, an asshole, yes but never the other 2.

Jobs also knew how to survive after being destroyed by Gates for so many years, he knew how to make a comeback when the timing was right even as his OS had no virility and was under lock and key the entire time, when humanity reached a cult-like trendiness level, he found the people to sell overpriced stuff with a futuristic look, dumb asses, mainly millennials.

I guess they have their client base in common.


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Say what you will about Travis Kalanick, but at least he's not colluding with, say, Lyft to artificially repress wages:

https://pando.com/2014/03/22/reveal...ns-more-companies-over-one-million-employees/

Or imagine if Amazon was forced to cancel its Restaurant delivery service simply because Travis Kalanick didn't want competition for UberEATS:

https://pando.com/2014/03/27/how-steve-jobs-forced-google-to-cancel-its-plan-to-open-a-paris-office/

Silicon Valley is Silicon Vermin. Sorry geek creepy-os but our technological future is in another castle.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Taking that job would be the kiss of death for any CEO's resume. Trying to change that ship of fools would be too much of a risk, like entering an arse kicking contest with both your legs tied together.

Looks like Travis is due an insurance premium refund. Maybe that policy didn't cover being fired? There's $3.46 up for grabs, enough for an Uber Pool over to Market Street to see if he can get his job back.


----------



## AuntyUber (Jul 27, 2017)

Time will tell.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

effortx2 said:


> Say what you will about Travis Kalanick, but at least he's not colluding with, say, Lyft to artificially repress wages:
> 
> https://pando.com/2014/03/22/reveal...ns-more-companies-over-one-million-employees/
> 
> ...


They do not know of STEVE JOBS as they think they know of him.

Travis is a NICE guy in comparison.

I do see parallels.
The tech angle.

They are both Mentally Tough.


----------



## BOAZ 54 (Jul 15, 2017)

The question is should Travis come back to Uber I don't know why you guys went off on Steve Jobs bring back Travis Maybe let's see how it goes so far with new changes new ways to make money his energy is still there he can be a consultant just my thoughts


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Maven said:


> 180 Days of Change - Summary & Gazing into my own magical crystal ball:
> 
> Days 1 - 179, many well-publicized, cosmetic changes with little substance and no significant cost to Uber
> Day 180 - TK brought back as CEO, vowing to "Make Uber Great Again".
> ...


And I thought it was just...

my little monkey brain thinkin this...8)

Rakos


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

If it was up to travis we would never be tipped and that will be the first thing he takes away. Think about it


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Travis Kalanick? FTP!


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The Tip App is enough reason to be Glad he's gone Good Riddance. Look at his meltdown when Driver asked why he wouldn't consider a price increase


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol this guy just won't go away, all my Lyft riders say they hate him, all my Uber riders say they hate him and he just won't go away for the sake of the company


The Hillary Clinton of Rideshare!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

THE MAN! said:


> The Hillary Clinton of Rideshare!


Or The Donald Trump of Rideshare!


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Travis is UBER. He was doing a good job destroying it. He doesn’t understand good design. Look at how botched the new UBER app launch and app redesign went. He doesn’t have empathy or understands the customer. Yes he grew UBER into a beast. Props for that but he was too involved in everything and should have let other people run their departments

Anyone seriously wanting Travis back is like wanting to get rammed up the ace without lube


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

effortx2 said:


> Say what you will about Travis Kalanick, but at least he's not colluding with, say, Lyft to artificially repress wages:
> 
> https://pando.com/2014/03/22/reveal...ns-more-companies-over-one-million-employees/
> 
> ...


Someone needs to buy out the other and raise the rates


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

TK can kiss my Greek/Irish ass


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I used to get way more pings and tips when Travis was at the helm. I could sometimes be driving straight 4 hours. Now for some reasons there is tipping and I don't remember a stacked ping in the past month. I have became a full time lyft driver and part time Uber driver. It used to be the opposite. They changed something somewhere.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

7Miles said:


> https://www.recode.net/2017/7/30/16...-travis-kalanick-meg-whitman-steve-jobs-board
> 
> To summarize the article above in one sentence: After Meg Whitman said no to Uber CEO job, they are down only to male candidates and Travis said to several people that he is new Steve Jobs who as you know was fired in the 90's and returned to lead Apple back to success.


Steve Jobs returned after 10 years away from Apple. I think Mr. K. needs to sit on the bench for a while before he attempts a come back.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Certain Skill Sets are needed to Forge forward and establish a Company that disrupts a long standing industry Travis undoubtably had those Skills unfortunately those are the same personality traits that are contrary to running an established Service Oriented business. So thanks Travis now Drop Dead.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

THE MAN! said:


> The Hillary Clinton of Rideshare!


Colonic


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> Steve Jobs returned after 10 years away from Apple. I think Mr. K. needs to sit on the bench for a while before he attempts a come back.


Do they have beaches on Mars?



tohunt4me said:


> Not anymore.
> 
> When he was alive maybe.
> 
> ...


Travis might have the energy but not the skill set at the current stage of Uber. It appears that TK doesn't have a grasp of budget, et el. Yes, TK has some skills, obviously, but a liability at this stage of Uber.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Maven said:


> 180 Days of Change - Summary & Gazing into my own magical crystal ball:
> 
> Days 1 - 179, many well-publicized, cosmetic changes with little substance and no significant cost to Uber
> Day 180 - TK brought back as CEO, vowing to "Make Uber Great Again".
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Travis is the same as the character Trevor Slattery in the movie Iron Man 3. He is just an actor to play the desired role for the investors. Now investors wants him to play Steve Jobs.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> The board had their chance.
> Nothing.
> 
> How long should nothing happen ?


No choice is better than the wrong choice!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

pengduck said:


> No choice is better than the wrong choice!


To not make a decision is making a Decision Weedhopper.



pengduck said:


> No choice is better than the wrong choice!


The Board is not seated to direct inactivity.

Perhaps the Board should be Replaced.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for posting that. I just found $54 BofA owes me.


----------



## Scoom (May 9, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> Hahahaha he thinks he's Steve Jobs. Good joke. No, he's the next Charles Ponzi.


And the biggest schemer since Bernard Madoff's Ponzi scheme!!!


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> BRING BACK OUR FEARLESS LEADER !
> 
> Make uber GREAT AGAIN !


I think you meant _Make Uber GRATE AGAIN!_


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> I think you meant _Make Uber GRATE AGAIN!_


I don't think things would be very "la la", if Travis cameback.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I don't think things would be very "la la", if Travis cameback.


There would surely be Hell to Pay...

The fact that Uber can't come close to finding a good CEO replacement is telling about how bad Travis screwed things up before being ousted. Nobody wants to touch Uber, now.

_What's the biggest problem at Uber? I asked.

"Travis," said one

"Oh, Travis," said another.

"Man, he's brilliant and so important, but who wants to deal with Travis?" said yet another._


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They do not know of STEVE JOBS as they think they know of him.
> 
> Travis is a NICE guy in comparison.
> 
> ...


Travis is not even a shadow of Steve Jobs. I understand how there may be some similarities on the surface bro, BUT the reality is worlds apart.

When Jobs was fired from Apple, he started NexT computers which was another flop but they salvaged the "Renderman" which was the pre-cursor to the graphics engine that led to start up Pixar with a group of Disney engineers. By the way, at Pixr Jobs learned to act like a HUMAN and became a much more humbled person. Jobs hit it BIG as CEO of Pixar when Toy Story was released and propelled the company shares into the stratosphere making Jobs a billionaire on paper. He was riding HIGH with PIXR as AAPL was still sinking after multiple turnaround CEOs (IE: Gil Armada and crew) couldn't lift shares).

Jobs came back as an INTERIM CEO because he saw Apple failing and was akin to seeing his first love at a cocktail party and finding out she was dying as a heroin junkie, he felt an OBLIGATION to help her but his WIFE was Pixar. His comeback to APPLE was greeted by stock surge and big fanfare. Every year his contract was up, there was great hope and anticipation he would leave his wife and be re-united with his first true love Apple. It was the greatest love story drama in the business world. When ultimately PIXR was bought out at Disney and he become permanent CEO, investors, customers, fanboys rejoiced literally as the second coming of Jesus himself... and rightfully so. The greatest ROMANCE in business followed by the GREATEST parabolic rise of an american company in HISTORY.

He REVOLUTIONIZED the music industry singlehandedly with itunes.. and went onto release innovations .. ipod, imac, iphone, tablet.. etc.. What Steve Jobs created and an innovated has improved and enhanced the lives of millions of people worldwide. He created new revenues channels and spurred more innovation driving the world deep into the digital space... Jeff Bezos (Amazon), Elon Musk (Tesla) are worthy VISIONARIES comparable to a Steve Jobs... these guys are VISIONARIES...

Travis on the otherhand... is small time peanuts... a cardboard cut out wannabe of that numbernut CEO in Boiler room... trying to bait-n-switch and cover up skeletons riding a sinking ship... he sold $1 hamburgers for 40-cents and BOUGHT marketshare... where is the INNOVATION??

UBER is NOT a technology company.. it is a glorified dispatcher at best... riding a disconnected business strategy into the money pit..

BONG!!!



run26912 said:


> Travis is not even a shadow of Steve Jobs. I understand how there may be some similarities on the surface bro, BUT the reality is worlds apart.
> 
> When Jobs was fired from Apple, he started NexT computers which was another flop but they salvaged the "Renderman" which was the pre-cursor to the graphics engine that led to start up Pixar with a group of Disney engineers. By the way, at Pixr Jobs learned to act like a HUMAN and became a much more humbled person. Jobs hit it BIG as CEO of Pixar when Toy Story was released and propelled the company shares into the stratosphere making Jobs a billionaire on paper. He was riding HIGH with PIXR as AAPL was still sinking after multiple turnaround CEOs (IE: Gil Armada and crew) couldn't lift shares).
> 
> ...


and let me on one more thing that ABSOLUTELY DISTINGUISHES THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN STEVE JOBS and Travis Kalanc...

Steve Jobs was relentlessly driven for producing ABSOLUTE CUTTING EDGE QUALITY... he settled for nothing LESS THAN PERFECTION. No one can argue the cutting edge QUALITY and DESIGN and aesthetic perfection of his products.

Travis on the other hand couldn't care less about QUALITY... as it quickly diminished with every move. He was relentless driven to cut corners and minimize the DRIVERS (both growth and workers) to achieve a backwards plan of BUYING MARKETSHARE at any price... Travis is a SHORT-TERM -- SMALL MINDED -- EGOTISTICAL -- BAND-AID and DUCT TAPE applicating, A-HOLE with NO NO NO NONE NO NO care for QUALITY and that has come back to bite him. He is a hollowed out cardboard CUT-OUT of a wannabe Steve Jobs, Jeff Bezos, Elon Musk <-- these men are VISIONARIES.. travis is a SMALL TIME pr*ck.. who found innovative ways to LOSE MORE MONEY than ANY CEO in HISTORY...

BONG!!!



UberLaLa said:


> There would surely be Hell to Pay...
> 
> The fact that Uber can't come close to finding a good CEO replacement is telling about how bad Travis screwed things up before being ousted. Nobody wants to touch Uber, now.
> 
> ...


The only thing tougher than finding a new CEO for Uber is Travis finding a company willing to hire him. Both are infected dog piles...

BONG!!!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

run26912 said:


> Travis is not even a shadow of Steve Jobs. I understand how there may be some similarities on the surface bro, BUT the reality is worlds apart.
> 
> When Jobs was fired from Apple, he started NexT computers which was another flop but they salvaged the "Renderman" which was the pre-cursor to the graphics engine that led to start up Pixar with a group of Disney engineers. By the way, at Pixr Jobs learned to act like a HUMAN and became a much more humbled person. Jobs hit it BIG as CEO of Pixar when Toy Story was released and propelled the company shares into the stratosphere making Jobs a billionaire on paper. He was riding HIGH with PIXR as AAPL was still sinking after multiple turnaround CEOs (IE: Gil Armada and crew) couldn't lift shares).
> 
> ...


Lastly... sorry for clogging up the board... there is also ONE major distinguishing factor between Jobs and Kalanick..

Steve Jobs' products were not only "INSANELY" good but also INSANELY PROFITABLE... with INSANE MARGINS...

and Kalanick... well.. see that 3 mile deep hole in the ground... stuffed with investor money... and its getting deeper by the day..

BONG!!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

run26912 said:


> Lastly... sorry for clogging up the board... there is also ONE major distinguishing factor between Jobs and Kalanick..
> 
> Steve Jobs' products were not only "INSANELY" good but also INSANELY PROFITABLE... with INSANE MARGINS...
> 
> ...


You make good points...just loose the 'Bong' lol

Apple has always charged appropriately for their products, correct! Uber, in reality, should have been more than a Taxi...it's better, just like Apple has always been.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve Jobs and Apple









Travis and UBER









BONG!!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Scoom said:


> And the biggest schemer since Bernard Madoff's Ponzi scheme!!!


In fact, the third biggest so far following Bezos of Amazon and Musk from Tesla.


----------



## Homebrand Taxi (Mar 30, 2016)

Is it just me or does discussing Steve Jobs as a potentially better CEO of Uber also seem somewhat ironic? That is, a dead man would make a better CEO than the previous one.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

The interesting Question is can Uber ever be Profitable? . In NYC the Black Car Company's never made a profit and most were crippled when Uber cut Into Matket Share.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm sure the nieve company drivers who love uber will welcome him back with open arms.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Taking that job would be the kiss of death for any CEO's resume. Trying to change that ship of fools would be too much of a risk, like entering an arse kicking contest with both your legs tied together.
> 
> Looks like Travis is due an insurance premium refund. Maybe that policy didn't cover being fired? There's $3.46 up for grabs, enough for an Uber Pool over to Market Street to see if he can get his job back.
> 
> View attachment 144754


I believe Travis still owns "super" shares similar to the Class B Shares owned by Larry Page/Sergei Brinn of Google (giving them 10 to 1 votes per shares), where they have multiple votes per share giving them the majority vote.

Reality is that Travis is STILL ON the Board of Directors and own just over 10% of the common shares. He VOLUNTARILY left the CEO position of Uber. Technically, he has enough votes and shares to vote himself BACK IN THE CEO position. He set it up this way from Day 1, taking a page from Google founders.

BONG!!!


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

lol Steve Jobs. The man who'd just demand a room full of engineers the impossible, then come out in front of crowds at keynote speeches and take all the credit. The man who would say your idea is shit, fire you, come back the next day and tell everyone he has an awesome idea.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

All fine and good smart little squirrel...8)

Butt...think on this a little bit...

What Uber HAS done...and Travis by default...

Is amassed a treasure trove of....

Wait for it...DATA....BONG....

Now how much is that worth...?

A LOT!

To a lot of investors...hmmmmmmm

Rakos


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> BRING BACK OUR FEARLESS LEADER !
> 
> Make uber GREAT AGAIN !


This horrendous trolling must stop.......



uberdriverfornow said:


> lol this guy just won't go away, all my Lyft riders say they hate him, all my Uber riders say they hate him and he just won't go away for the sake of the company


He can't. TBH there really isn't anyone else in the Silicon Valley CEO sphere who could do the job better.

To loosely quote Yahoo's (horrifically failed) CEO, Uber's global operational logistic footprint is a hot mess. From IC/employee lawsuits, to bleeding treasury, frittering money away on too many novel R&D projects like the driverless vehicle, to bad PR, to poor CS for drivers/pax, to global pax complaints/lawsuits of sexual harrassment, to almost cancerous growth rate globally. None of the Silicon Valley CEOs wanted to wade into Uber's murky waters with that much fecal matter constantly whirling around in the fan.

A reality which can only make Travis happy as he appears to be the last man standing by default....



rembrandt said:


> In fact, the third biggest so far following Bezos of Amazon and Musk from Tesla.


Reverse Ponzi scheme in Uber's case. Money is flowing DOWNWARDS--away from investors and almost exclusively towards--pax (1.01% of time) and Uber (98.99% of time) in the warped, most perversely inverted geometry of this system....


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> This horrendous trolling must stop.......
> 
> He can't. TBH there really isn't anyone else in the Silicon Valley CEO sphere who could do the job better.
> 
> ...


Evidence shows that the 'super investors' are in control of Uber business practices rather than Kalanick the marionette. People prefer a horrible jerk to a sane person while they are buying dreams , specially in ponzi/pyramid/ matrix schemes. He is more like the character below:










Kalanick acts according to the wishes of his masters. No more no less. However, he is no way even close to Steve Jobs. Apple sell real products with real profits and never say anything about the future like these fraudsters always do! A real company works with spectacular surprises and a fraud itself becomes the surprise for the naive.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Evidence shows that the 'super investors' are in control of Uber business practices rather than Kalanick the marionette. People prefer a horrible jerk to a sane person while they are buying dreams , specially in ponzi/pyramid/ matrix schemes. He is more like the character below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is nothing to suggest that Travis isn't himself still in complete and total control of the company. Do you really think it's a coincidence that they finally added tipping the day Travis resigned as CEO. It's likely Travis just caved on that to make it look like the company was finally changing.

Travis still owns the majority of super voting shares. Nothing about that has changed at all.


----------



## FaaaUber (Feb 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> BRING BACK OUR FEARLESS LEADER !
> 
> Make uber GREAT AGAIN !


Can not believe you want your slave master back.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Travis is the P.T. BARNUM of Rideshare.
> Creator
> Promotor
> The Force
> ...


You mean like actually making a profit?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Sweet Godric ogling Merlin's saggy Y front.....

How can you mention any comparative association about Travis in the same sentence as a Steve Jobs?  You losing your marbles man??? 

Even if Uber monopolized the all the planets in the Milky Way galaxy, Travis would still fall short of a couple lightyears of being in Jobs caliber as a inappropriate genius

That meme #NailedIt btw


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/08/is-travis-kalanicks-ambition-undermining-uber
*Is Travis Kalanick's Ambition Undermining Uber?*
August 7 2017 by Maya Kosoff
_Kalanick's attempts to ensure his eventual return to Uber may be scaring away potential C.E.O. candidates._

Two months after resigning as the chief executive of Uber, *Travis Kalanick* remains a powerful force on the board, actively gunning for a *Jack Dorsey*-esque return to the company he co-founded eight years ago, even as Uber searches for a C.E.O. to take his place. The key, my colleague *Nick Bilton* reported last week, is amassing _enough_ power to manipulate the boardroom in his favor. Already, there has been speculation that Kalanick could use a potential investment from SoftBank to weaken the holdings of other board members while buying up more shares himself. Now, The Information reports that Kalanick, who built his company in his own brash image, has asked former colleagues if they would support him in a potential shareholder battle.

Kalanick isn't currently trying to pursue a shareholder battle, according to The Information. But the board seems to be taking steps to head off future intrigues nevertheless. Last week, the board approved new rules that prohibit members from contacting company employees for assistance or information without board approval, The Information reports. In June, following Kalanick's ouster, some employees circulated an internal petition asking for the board to keep Kalanick at the company in an operational capacity.

Whatever Kalanick's machinations, they can't be helping Uber's search for a new C.E.O. to replace him. Reports suggest that the ride-hailing company is hoping to find a woman to take over the job in what would be a powerful symbol of Uber's commitment to turning over a new leaf in the wake of a major sexual-harassment and workplace culture scandal. _The Washington Post_ reports that Uber's board had approached a number of high-profile female candidates for Kalanick's old job, including YouTube's *Susan Wojcicki,* HP's *Meg Whitman,* Facebook's *Sheryl Sandberg,* easyJet's *Carolyn McCall,* and General Motors' *Mary Barra.* The discussions Uber's board had with the group of female candidates, the _Post_ reports, have all now ended, and now three men are left on the board's shortlist, including General Electric's *Jeffrey Immelt.*

It is hard to imagine that many well-qualified candidates would be interested in taking on such a complex, high-profile position-turning around a $70 billion company-while also battling Kalanick for control. Ousting Kalanick, however, may not be an option. Board members *Garrett Camp* and *Ryan Graves,* two Kalanick loyalists who had been with him since the start, are "over all the drama," one person close to the situation told Bilton. But the board is split over a possible future Kalanick comeback, and his control over the company runs deeper than many realize. "For all Travis's faults, he still does know this company inside out, he understands which levers to pull," one of Kalanick's friends said. Whoever does eventually take over his old job, they may have to accept that it's a temporary gig.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Sweet Godric ogling Merlin's saggy Y front.....
> 
> How can you mention any comparative association about Travis in the same sentence as a Steve Jobs?  You losing your marbles man???
> 
> ...


Uber was not the first app that could allow ride hailing. The owners of the other apps prior to Uber lacked a Ponzi scheme backed by venture capitalist wolves And that is the difference. But hey , Kalanick can't even get it right with a Ponzi scheme ! These days a successful Ponzi scheme needs some kind of politically correct statements as Tesla is doing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Uber was not the first app that could allow ride hailing. The owners of the other apps prior to Uber lacked a Ponzi scheme backed by venture capitalist wolves And that is the difference. But hey , Kalanick can't even get it right with a Ponzi scheme ! These days a successful Ponzi scheme needs some kind of politically correct statements as Tesla is doing.


The idea behind the ponzi scheme is the self-driving car nonsense. That's the only reason people keep pumping money into this particular ponzi scheme that only loses billions of dollars each and every year.

They probably didn't have to put up much money in the Pittsburgh self-driving car facility front that makes it seem like the self-driving cars are going to come to frutition in order to keep the billions of investory money pumping in, probably just a few million.



Maven said:


> https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/08/is-travis-kalanicks-ambition-undermining-uber
> *Is Travis Kalanick's Ambition Undermining Uber?*
> August 7 2017 by Maya Kosoff
> _Kalanick's attempts to ensure his eventual return to Uber may be scaring away potential C.E.O. candidates._
> ...


The funny thing is there is nothing about supposedly looking for a female CEO in the other article regarding them narrowing it down to 3 potential male candidates.


----------

